# Shipping finished MP Soaps to Customers?



## studioalamode (Jun 5, 2009)

Are there any special considerations when shipping bars of MP to customers?  Just wondering -  It doesn't seem like the MP raw blocks have to do anything in particular, but I wondered about soaps.  Should boxes be labelled "do not leave in sun" or anything like that?

What is the best cushioning materials for M P soaps so they arrive in tip top shape, especially ones that are shrink wrapped or wrapped in glad wrap.

(I have been so disappointed when I have carelessly scratched one wrapping it or moving it from one place to another!  I want customers to receive the perfect bar.)


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 7, 2009)

Janet, I would be interested to know the answer to this too. I usually wrap each soap individualy in bubble wrap after wrapping the in shrink wrap. Because it can be so eas to dent them whilst wrapping I fold a teatowel or thick piece of cloth and sit it on the table when wrapping them, I HATE it when I drop one and it dents.

As far as the melting situation goes, I wouls be interested in knowing myself.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

I recycle whatever packing material I have. Bubble wrap works as do packing peanuts, a layer of soap, a layer of peanuts, a layer of soap, a layer of peanuts, etc.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 7, 2009)

Tabitha, what do you packing peanuts look like in the US? are they the ones that are made out of polystyrene or potato starch? if so, I had been thinking of using them but wasn't sure if each soap would eventually make its way to the bottom of the package with movement in transit.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

I never really thought about what they were made of,  probably polystyrene or styrofoam  .


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

http://packingpeanuts.org/


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah yes, corn and potato starch, 100% Biodegradable.

Disintegrates in water. 

http://www.amazingpackaging.com/packingpeanuts.htm

OK, well I learned something today. I had just been taking them for granted :wink: .


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks did not know that I wondered about it also.


----------

